# Dating this Hiawatha/Shelby



## itweighsalot (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here and this is my first post. So hello to everyone. I just bought this Shelby built Hiawatha and wanted to date it. The serial number is B39000 or maybe subtract one zero. Also does anyone know if it ever would have had a tank. I like it w/o one, but if it should have one, i will search. Thanks in Advance for any info.


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 19, 2008)

Good for you. I was thinking about buying that bike too. Fair price too. Just leave it alone. Dont try to restore it or change anything- It's good like it is. Just find a lid for the front light. I was thinking about the age and I was a little stumped too. Part of it looks prewar, partly postwar. Regardless, It's '40s and a nice rider. I have those same grips in reddish/orange if you're interested.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 20, 2008)

*Hiawatha*

The hidden Shockease springer was introduced in 1941 and bicycle production ceased in 1942 because of the war.


----------



## itweighsalot (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info gentleman. I had no plans on restoring it. I bought it to ride. I would be interested in the grips. My email is whitejettacoupe@yahoo.com. Shoot me a message about them. Do you think it ever had a tank?


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 20, 2008)

*nah*



itweighsalot said:


> Do you think it ever had a tank?




It could have, and they come up on ebay on occasion. If you leave the bike as is, it would probably be better to go tankless, since the tank you find wouldn't match the color of the frame, and look out of place on that bike. But if that doesn't matter to you, tank it.


----------



## Alex66schwinn (Sep 23, 2018)

Is the serial number b3900 if so i might have the next bike made after your with the serial number b3901


----------

